# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Интернет магазин "Ганга"

## Георгий

Харе Кришна, Дорогие преданные! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

http://shop.Krishna.ru/
Раньше по этому адресу был интернет магазин "Ганга". Скажите, пожалуйста, а его будут восстанавливать? Я думаю, многие были бы рады этому, и я в том числе.

----------


## Павлик

Да.. Было бы просто отлично!

----------

